# Come disattivare sms da 3 Comunica, Adesso 3, 3 Consiglia e Oggi 3



## admin (6 Novembre 2013)

Come si fa a disattivare quegli inutili e fastidiosissimi messaggi pubblicitari che la 3 invia automaticamente sui nostri telefoni cellulari tramite servizi chiamati 3 Comunica, Adesso 3, 3 Consiglia e Oggi 3?

Esistono fondamentalmente due modi per disattivare i servizi. In teoria, essendo tutti collegati, chiedendo la disattivazione di un servizio dovrebbe disattivarsi, automaticamente, anche gli altri. Ma è meglio chiedere e specificare.

Primo metodo: chiamare il servizio clienti della 3, il 133 (diventato finalmente gratuito) e chiedere all'operatore che vi risponderà la disattivazione dei servizi di cui sopra. Aspettate che lo stesso operatore vi dia l'ok e che vi comunichi di aver inviato la pratica. La disattivazione degli sms premium pubblicitari, in genere, avviene dopo un paio di settimane dalla richiesta e viene confermata attraverso l'invio di un sms da parte della 3.


Secondo metodo: inviate una mail a [email protected] spiegando di non voler ricevere più sms commerciali dai loro servizi. Quando la mail verrà letta, un operatore vi ricontatterà per effettuare l'operazione.


----------

